# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  गुड फ़्राइडे

## Rated R

गुड फ्राइडे को होली फ्राइडे , ब्लैक फ्राइडे या ग्रेट फ्राइडे भी कहते हैं. यह त्यौहारईसाई धर्म के लोगों द्वारा कैलवरी में ईसा मसीह को सलीब पर चढ़ाने के कारण हुई मृत्यु के उपलक्ष्य में मनाया है.यह त्यौहार पवित्र सप्ताह के दौरान मनाया जाता है, जो ईस्टर सन्डे से पहले पड़नेवाले शुक्रवार को आता है और इसका पालन पाश्कल ट्रीडम के अंश के तौर पर किया जाता है और यह अक्सर यहूदियों के पासोवर के साथ पड़ता है.

सन्हेद्रिन ट्रायल ऑफ़ जेसुस के आध्यात्मिक विवरणों के अनुसार यीशू का क्रुसिफिकेशन संभवतः किसी शुक्रवार को किया गया था. दो भिन्न वर्गों के अनुसार गुड फ्राइडे का अनुमानित वर्ष AD 33 है, जबकि आइजक न्यूटन ने बाइबिल और जूलियन कैलेंडर के बीच के अन्तर और चांद के आकार के आधार पर गणना की है कि वह वर्ष मूलतः AD 34 है।

----------


## Rated R

संबनधित रीती-रिवाज 




गुड फ्राईडे के दिन खाया जाने वाला ब्रेड ( बन ) 

बहुत सारे देशों में जहाँ ईसाई परंपरा का कठोरता से पालन किया जाता है, जैसे बारमुडा, ब्राजील, कनाडा, चिली, कोलंबिया, कोस्टा रिका, पेरू,फिलिपींस, मेक्सिको, वेनेज़ुएला,कैरेबियाई देशे,जर्मनी,माल्टा,ऑस्ट्रेलिया, न्यूजीलैण्ड और ग्रेट ब्रिटेन, इस दिन को सार्वजनिक या संघीय छुट्टी के रूप में पालन किया जाता है.

बहुत से अंग्रेजी भाषी देशों, जैसे सिंगापुर में अधिकाँश दुकाने बंद कर दी जाती हैं और टेलिविज़न और रेडियो प्रसारण से कुछ विज्ञापन को हटा दिया जाता हैं.

कनाडा में, बैंक और सरकारी (सभी स्तर पर) और सार्वजनिक क्षेत्र के व्यवसायों को अधिकांश नीति क्षेत्र के व्यवसायों के साथ बंद कर दिया जाता है, सिर्फ क्यूबेक छोड़कर जहाँ सरकारी कार्यालयों और स्कूलों को बंद कर दिया जाता है पर नीति क्षेत्र के अधिकांश व्याव्साय (बैंक के अलावा) खुले रहते हैं.

हाँग काँग में, सभी व्यव्साय प्रतिष्ठान और सरकारी कार्यालय सार्वजनिक त्यौहार के लिए बंद रहते हैं.

----------

